# Using PHP to read vcard data. Is it possible?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 1, 2003)

I want to be able to look up phone numbers and email addresses in my address book when I'm away from home. The problem is, the information is stored in vcard format instead of something simple, like XML.

What exactly is the vcard format? Does anyone know if anyone has written a php module that can read it?


----------



## twister (Apr 8, 2003)

freshmeat.net has some vCard creators but I'm not sure about readers.  I like the idea though!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2003)

This looks promising: vCard PHP Parser


----------



## twister (Apr 13, 2003)

Good find.  I'll try it soon.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm very close to having something that works. I'll post back here when i get the script working.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 4, 2003)

Did you get this to work?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (May 4, 2003)

nope, not yet. trying to find a php class that actually works :\


----------

